# Looking for a 3-NTS trainer near Cincinnati



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

You need to see Jim and Elizabeth Coombe in Mason, Ohio. They are both Level 4NTS Coaches, USAA Judges, and have years of experience and knowledge to share.


----------



## problematique (2 mo ago)

I know them. They don’t do 3-nts. Thank you though. They are very experienced.


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

You would probably need to drive an hour and a half to Dennis Walter in Prospect, Ky. He’s probably your closest L3 Certifier.


----------



## problematique (2 mo ago)

Okay. Thank you. I’ll see if i can find his contact info.


----------

